# Monson Mass Swap Meet



## MrColumbia (Feb 1, 2013)

xxxx


----------



## catfish (Feb 1, 2013)

I'll be there!!!!  Always a great show!


----------



## Springer Tom (Feb 1, 2013)

See you guys there, can't wait......


----------



## StevieZ (Feb 1, 2013)

Count me in!!!!!


----------



## dfa242 (Feb 1, 2013)

I'll be there too - always seem to find something to buy in Monson.


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Feb 1, 2013)

I'll be there as well! I wont be setting up to sell but its always a good place to search for random trinkets and thing-a-mabobs. On a side note, is it just me or did last years seem very vintage road bike heavy?
-Brian


----------



## Springer Tom (Feb 1, 2013)

Bri-In-RI said:


> I'll be there as well! I wont be setting up to sell but its always a good place to search for random trinkets and thing-a-mabobs. On a side note, is it just me or did last years seem very vintage road bike heavy?
> -Brian




Yes and just a little light overall, but some good stuff nevertheless.......


----------



## catfish (Mar 2, 2013)

This is always a good meet! I'll be there.


----------



## bike (Mar 2, 2013)

*Is there a flyer with times price address to google etc?*

meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeetttt


----------



## dfa242 (Mar 2, 2013)

Vin has a link to the specifics on Oldroads.com -

http://oldroads.com/


----------



## catfish (Mar 2, 2013)

bike said:


> meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeetttt




I got on in the mail the other day. Haven't had time to scan it, and post it here.


----------



## MrColumbia (Mar 6, 2013)

*17 days until Monson*

xxxx


----------



## catfish (Mar 6, 2013)

I know! I'll be there!!!!


----------

